# Riding Instructors: Advice Please



## horsplay (Jan 25, 2011)

Okay so not sure where else to put this

I have a 15 yo QH/Arab gelding he was teaching lessons at the age of 4 and he is wonderful. HE is currently out of state but I am hoping that by summer I will have him out here and be living on a piece of property where I can teach lessons off him. My questions:

1. Is there any place to find the horse laws in a state all in one place? I have searched the internet and I find bits and pieces here and there but can't seem to find it all in one place.

2. I know that you need a release of liability that the student/parents must sign. Is there a place I can find one written up, or do I have to write it myself? If I have to write it myself where do I even start?

3. I don't think I'd have to have any special insurance but not sure so do I?

4. How much would you charge?

I plan to teach beginner.... I consider myself an intermediate-advanced rider though I have never had the opportunity to actually compete. I always wanted to compete but was never given the opportunity because I either didn't have a horse or once I got the horse didn't have the money and/or time to do so. If you have any advice I would LOVE to hear from your experience! I also hope to train one or 2 horses at a time on the side. I did also find 1 really good thing about NM horse law.
NMHC - Equine Liability Act


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Your best defense is a good offense. Hire a good equine attorney to research and write up your contracts. 

S/he can also put you in touch with a reputable insurance company that handles equine related policies. As an equine attorney - s/he will know which insurnace companies allow too many loop holes and thus the ones to avoid.


----------

